
US intel officials suspect Russia meant to leave mark on DNC hack - aburan28
http://www.businessinsider.com/us-intel-officials-suspect-russia-meant-to-leave-mark-on-dnc-hack-2016-7
======
venomsnake
It is getting more and more hilarious. Why is nobody thinking of the
"unthinkable" \- Bernie supporter with a flash drive.

